# What Pocket Watch?



## SLF (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi

I want to buy my fience a pocket watch as a wedding present, it needs to be gold as he is an officer in the Army and Gold will match his uniform.

What are good makes of pocket watches? Any English makes?

I dont have a huge budget!

Any advice appriciated

Many Thanks

S


----------



## SLF (Mar 21, 2011)

is this one any good?


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

How long before the big day ?

Solid gold will be out of the question if you're on a tight budget so it's down to plated or filled/rolled gold.

Have you a preferred style (hunter, half-hunter, open face) ?

Mechanical or quartz? Brand new or vintage in good condition?

Sorry to answer your question with questions, but they might help you focus on a suitable watch.

Julian (L)


----------



## a6cjn (Oct 29, 2009)

Yep. solid gold cased pocket watches are very expensive these days.

I would suggest that you look at a Waltham or Elgin Hunter or Half Hunter which have gold filled cases.

I would look for a watch repairer first and ask a few questions - does he have an example for sale or how much would he charge for a service and/or refurb on a watch that you might buy at auction and don't forget to buget for some sort of chain as well

At least this would give an idea of cost. Please feel free to PM me for any advice which I could offer

Chris


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

First we need to know what your budget is and whether you want open face or hunter-case watch.

Second we need to know whether you want antique/vintage or modern? Mechanical or quartz?

Mechanical requires more maintenance. Quartz doesn't. Mechanical is more expensive, quartz obviously cheaper.

As Julian says, the prices on solid gold watches is astronomical (believe me, I've tried buying some!). If your budget is limited, those are struck right off.

Your best bet is gold-filled. This is two plates of gold welded over a base-metal of brass. It was the Victorian-era equivalent of gold-plating. But it's much better than gold plating because it lasts a LOT longer.

For vintage watches, American brands and some European brands were considered the best.

American:

Elgin.

Waltham.

Hamilton.

South Bend.

Illinois.

Rockford.

Ball.

European:

CYMA.

Patek Philippe.

IWC Schaffhausen.

Breuget.

Rolex (yes, once upon a time, Rolex made pocketwatches).


----------



## Julian Latham (Jul 25, 2005)

SLF said:


> is this one any good?


..... beginning to look like a case of covert marketing !

Julian (L)


----------



## SLF (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Sorry, no defenetely not marketing! Just thought I had no replies as nothing came through on email.

Thanks for the advise!

We have decided not to do wedding presents for each other now so im buying it for his bday instead, which is May 6th.

Budget will be Â£100-300 not sure what I would be able to get with this budget?

I like both open faced and hunter style watches and I think he will too, he does love his antiques so that maybe an option. He especially likes English made items.

What do you think is better in the long run new or antique?

Thanks Again


----------



## SLF (Mar 21, 2011)

Are these any good? They all seem nice looking but cheap?

Rotery

Mount Royal

Royal London

Woodford

Jean Pierre

Charles Hubert


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

Simply if its something he is to carry all the time then it has to be solid gold not gold filled or plated or the newer pieces with a plating measured in microns. Plating will wear through to the base metal. If you want new and to be carried all the time then go with a stainless or silver because as I said gold will become at least new pieces worn through quickly, unless solid gold then you pay big now. Old pieces you get a 20 or 25 year case it will not wear through like a new one

Check out these bay items. You would be hard pressed to get there on time though. These will be around the 380USD mark in auction, the silver swiss chrono maybe 560USD or more, my guess. Keep in mind all the auction action takes place in the last two minutes on these.

270734123066

250803138704

260767311823

260767321192

......


----------



## SLF (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi

I have found a Wendts of Adelaide gold pocket watch with a Swiss movement, they believe it is early 20th Century and is in full working order, the price is Â£110.00.

has anyone heard of this make? Is it any good?

Abviously its not solid gold but the shop do not seem to know alot about it, Im wondering if it is priced well?


----------



## Shangas (Jan 27, 2008)

The value of a watch lies not in whether it's gold or not. That's almost wholly immaterial.

The value of a good pocketwatch lies in the quality of its movement. We couldn't tell you whether it's a good buy or not until we know the quality. I'm not familiar with the brand, but a Google Search tells me that Wendts of Adelaide was a family of watchmakers around the turn of the century, eventually establishing themselves in Adelaide, Australia. The watch may be of decent quality, but I have no real way of telling. I suspect that the Wendt family didn't so much MAKE watches as sold them, as, while they were watchmakers, they seemed to be primarily jewellers and retailers of timepieces and jewellery. I doubt they would sell junk, though. A family business would have to be seling some pretty nice timepieces to survive for (from what my research seems to suggset), at least three generations of the same family.

Here is some information on Joachim Matthias Wendt (1830-1917) who, together with his son and stepson, ran Wendts of Adelaide...

http://adbonline.anu.edu.au/biogs/A120494b.htm

In a website on a history of Australian jewellery, under "NOTABLE JEWELLERS" was the following entry...



> *and perhaps the most famous of them all, **Wendts Jewellers Pty Ltd**, whose wares were marked with the word WENDT, J.M.W, J.M. WENDT, and sometimes with a monarchâ€™s head and a crown. Jaochim Wendt was Danish-born, but emigrated to Port Adelaide in 1854. Within a year he had become a naturalised Briton, **and he soon became well-known as a quality watchmaker, gold and silver smith and jeweller. In 1867 he was appointed jeweller to HRH the Duke of Edinburgh**; by this time his staff included 12 silversmiths, along with watch makers, jewellers and shop assistants.*


You don't become a royal warrant-holder (which is what I suspect he was) unless the stuff you produce is absolutely outstanding. So I reckon this guy probably made some damn good stuff.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alfred,_Duke_of_Saxe-Coburg_and_Gotha

Alfred, who was the Duke of Edinbrugh in 1867.

--- --- --- ---

Based on all this 'testimony' I'd say you have a good-quality possible-purchase a good price. But none of us will really know until we find out what quality the movement is.


----------

